# Do pits have underbites?? medium coats??



## bJb

I have a dog that I think is mixed with a pitbull or maybe it's a full pitbull. He has about a 4mm underbite. Do pits have underbites? Also his coat is a little longer than some of the pits that I've seen. Is this possible in a full pit?


----------



## MISSAPBT

Correct me if i am wrong but any dog can have underbite and overbite, just like any human can have clef lip, underbite doesn't mean your dog is a certain breed  And there coats are glossy and smooth, close, and moderately stiff to the touch


----------



## bJb

*Pits*

Well I've been on google and I saw articles that said that pits don't have underbites when their pure breed. Maybe I read the wrong information. Check out my profile and tell me what do you think about my pup. Does he look like a pit? Does the type of coat matter? His coat was a little longer than the pits I run across


----------



## aimee235

Just because it has an underbite doesn't mean it's not a pit bull. He's really cute and looks like a pit but you can never be certain.


----------



## bJb

*Pits*

What about the block head? Do all pits have that trait? My puppy doesn't have a block head but his head is kind of big


----------



## Nizmosmommy

as said any type of dog can have an underbite.
and most have bigger heads but I've seen some that don't.
maybe you just have a pit mix.
we have a pit lab with longer fur,
and he's awesome.


----------



## bahamutt99

A Pit Bull can have an underbite. I've known some personally that had them. Its actually quite a common fault in the breed, and doesn't mean impurity. As for a longer coat, that's a harder sell with me. Every APBT I've ever met has had a short coat. Sometimes their coats are more dense, but never noticeably longer. If, for example, I saw an "APBT" that had a coat the length of a Labrador's, I would suspect its purity.


----------



## MISSAPBT

bJb said:


> What about the block head? Do all pits have that trait? My puppy doesn't have a block head but his head is kind of big


LOL no no i think the picture you have in your head is the steriotype for a pitbull heres a site to check on on confirmation of the APBT American Pit Bull Terrier Network Pit Bull Encyclopedia A to Z about the APBT
There will be no way to say your pup is a pure without proof of liniage.
but im sure you will love him the same if hes not 

Ive ben told that undershot and overshot is a inbreeding fault is that true people?


----------



## FloorCandy

It's not necessarily an inbreeding fault, even some very responsible breeders will see it from time to time in any breed, however, that dog would not be bred. I think underbite is very common in poorly bred bullies because many breeders mix in EB to get the shorty bull look, and EBs have underbites. BYBers will make up excuses for these types of faults because they tend to be more common in BYB stock and they dont want to admit they have a mixed dog in their program, so they will say the fault is because of linebreeding, I mean you need to make sacrifices if you want to see Juan Gotti 9 times in 6 generations right?  However, any dog, mixed or pure can have an underbite. I mean my brother has perfect teeth, and I wore braces for like 7 years lol, just the luck of the draw. In good breeding programs you will see it less, because responsible breeders sell pups to pet homes on spay neuter contracts when they have a fault, so it doesnt continue to show up.


----------



## PeanutsMommy

Peanut has the underbite fault.


----------



## MISSAPBT

Evo had a pup with an underbite hes so cute tho


----------



## performanceknls

Under bites are not the end of the world and some famous pit dogs had under bites. The UKC sees it more of a fault than the ADBA. I know many UKC CH's and GR CH's with under bites and the same goes for the ADBA. While it is_ undesirable _it does not really affect the function of the [] dog and what it was originally bred to do. Some dogmen had said it gave a stronger bite, I will have to try and find that article I read about it, it is on gamedog.com.
I have a few dogs with under bites and all are pets with the exception of Typhoon. IMO her bite is not pretty but she has done well in the ADBA including a 1st in a large class of bitches. She also has the best grip out of any of my dogs in Schutzhund. She has a nice deep full grip and the under bite does not get in the way of he work. As far as breeding goes I have no clue she is still a pup and has not proven her self worthy of breeding. She would have to turn out exceptional dog and pass all other health tests before I would consider it.

Who ever said that under bites mean it is not a true pit bull has no clue about dogs. Under bites occur in all breeds of dogs and is not used to determine purity.


----------



## Black Label Romo

performanceknls said:


> Under bites are not the end of the world and some famous pit dogs had under bites. The UKC sees it more of a fault than the ADBA. I know many UKC CH's and GR CH's with under bites and the same goes for the ADBA. While it is_ undesirable _it does not really affect the function of the [] dog and what it was originally bred to do. Some dogmen had said it gave a stronger bite, I will have to try and find that article I read about it, it is on gamedog.com.
> I have a few dogs with under bites and all are pets with the exception of Typhoon. IMO her bite is not pretty but she has done well in the ADBA including a 1st in a large class of bitches. She also has the best grip out of any of my dogs in Schutzhund. She has a nice deep full grip and the under bite does not get in the way of he work. As far as breeding goes I have no clue she is still a pup and has not proven her self worthy of breeding. She would have to turn out exceptional dog and pass all other health tests before I would consider it.
> 
> Who ever said that under bites mean it is not a true pit bull has no clue about dogs. Under bites occur in all breeds of dogs and is not used to determine purity.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## PatienceFlame

any breed can have an underbite.


----------



## rexdrifter

roxxy has an underbite!! haha its goofy, her lip will get stuck on top of it and she will show off her grill. as for the fur every pitbull ive seen has had the same length fur, looks like he might be mixed with lab


----------



## bJb

*Coats?*

I saw an article that said that sometimes puppies drop their coats when reaching adulthood. Is this true?


----------



## performanceknls

Yes many dogs shed their puppy coat for an adult coat but if you have a pup with a thick coat it is not going to drop and get thiner. Most likely if you have a dog with a longer coat it will stay like that when they are adults. What they start to lose around 8-10 months is that soft puppy fur and it get more course.


----------



## pitbulljojo

My older female { she comes from a gamebred line} has an underbite.I think that it makes her look better. In the " breed standard " an underbite is unacceptable for conformation shows but I dont agree with it being a sign of poor breeding. Ours are RE and can follow the line several generarations back. The same can be said about the " bully " tail. Breed standard states the tail should be straight or "pump handle" but 2 of ours have the bully tail = it has a hook so it curls. If they went in conformation classes they would be disqualified. However I love the bully tail so I dont class it as a "fault" . APBT do have " breed starndards" for the conformation ring but I'm sure a lot of us have dogs , that we love the way they look , they just dont look like the breed standard. Mine {5 of them} range from 45pounds to 80pounds . People say APBT cant be that big , but mine are - thats not breed standard


----------



## performanceknls

pitbulljojo said:


> My older female { she comes from a gamebred line} has an underbite.I think that it makes her look better. In the " breed standard " an underbite is unacceptable for conformation shows but I dont agree with it being a sign of poor breeding.


It is a minor fault not a disqualification not at least in the ADBA or UKC.


----------



## pitbullmomma

Our male Apollo has an overbite and he's from a game bred line.


----------



## Chinadog

china has an underbite. She has alot of Wallace lines in her


----------



## jscott520

I have a pitbull and he has an underbite. I love the underbite. It is the cutest thing ever in a pocket pitbull!


----------



## performanceknls

bJb said:


> Well I've been on google and I saw articles that said that pits don't have underbites when their pure breed. Maybe I read the wrong information. Check out my profile and tell me what do you think about my pup. Does he look like a pit? Does the type of coat matter? His coat was a little longer than the pits I run across


be careful what you read on the internet lots of bad info out there!! lol

Can dog can have an underbite it is a genetic fault in most breeds. It has nothing to do with the breed type. I have had a few underbites in the dogs I breed and it is a genetic fault that I know is in some of my dogs but that does not mean they are not pure bred. However the longer coat would make me think the dog was mixed not the underbite. Do you have pictures? Even with pictures you cannot be sure unless you know where the dog came from, there could be a different breed a few generations back in the breeding that could be coming through with a longer coat type. So no an underbite does not mean it is not a pit bull but the longer coat would make me think mixed. Also I hate when I see a dog who looks like a pit at the shelter but they call it a boxer only because it has an underbite...... what a bunch of phooey! lol


----------

